# Call of Duty: World at War won't start up?



## Raiden16

Every time I click either singleplayer or multiplayer in COD5 for PC it goes to the Call of Duty World at War logo then the screen goes black and then I get this error from windows vista ultimate.

"Call of Duty(R): World at War Multiplayer has stopped working

A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows
will close the program and notify you if a solution is available. "

My computer is above the minimum requirements for the game and I updated my graphics card, adobe, and directx. What is goin on?

I also reinstalled the game and installed the latest patch.


----------



## thviolantis

i have the same probleme and i am sure my pc is ok with this game....i had beta i played for some days and after that ti stopped and started to show me this....now i have full version and i have the same probleme...please help....you could send me an mail:


----------



## thviolantis

change your sound setting to 24 bit 48000


----------



## Raiden16

yeah changing my sound to 24 bit 48000 fixed it, thanks!


----------



## felloffthebus

I have this exact same problem but with windows XP!! How do I change the sound settings on WinXP?? I've done everything else!


----------



## jjwebb123

I feel for you all,i have the same problem and have been seraching all over the net to try and find some answer that suits me...although mine actually plays but crashes at the 2nd level.and evrything is updated including the COD 5 patch..dunno,but im going to try this sound setting.


----------



## spincycleus

the set the sound thing fixed mine

yay, i would have never figured that out, and sound is actually what caused UT2004 to crash for a while on me till i changed it, but it was different settings, like off of EAX to something more simpler.

spin


----------



## Maximius

Thank you,the sound thing worked for me too,I tried EVERYTHING lol i tought,I would never come up with that on my own,and it made me crazy great game btw


----------



## uhoh

Please tell me how to change my sound settings in XP.
I am getting the error...WAW closed improperly last time do you want to start in safe mode.." either way yes or no my resolution blows to 800x600 then black then back to desktop.


----------



## McNinja

right click on your sound icon in the system tray

go to sounds
find the device that gives out the sounds and click properties
go to advanced and click the option for the lowest quality to 48000hz so its off

if your confused well I'm using vista so there


----------



## Tiber Septim

I don't think you can manually change it in XP, unless you are using a sound card that uses 24bit sound, like creative cards, then you can change it in the driver software.


----------



## McNinja

did you try Tiber? since you have XP on there too


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yeah, I had a look everywhere, couldn't find the option.
I also, checked my Media PC (which is running a really old Sound Blaster) and couldn't change it there either, mainly because it is running some really old drivers that don't have many options.

Guess that's one advantage Vista has.


----------



## jjwebb123

yeah i tried to access the sound thing and i did but there was no advanced like you mentioned.No adjustable setting.that might be it but i dont know.I use realtek HD audio driver ,so would that be my audio device.all the others are just codecs so i think that is the one.But it doesnt display what u mention.
thanks. this will help many people.


----------



## McNinja

can you change the Hz by going into control panel then sounds and audio devices?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Not in XP.


----------



## uhoh

Thanks guys, so I am SOL on the game? I am running XP but do not have a hi-end sound card. As mentioned there is no where to reduce the out put. Do I need to buy a sound card? Or upgrade to Vista?
I too only see codecs and RealtekAC97....could this be an acceleration issue? I am going to try at full acceleration.

No joy, no combination of sound acceleration or sample rate conversion worked.


----------



## Tiber Septim

uhoh, are you using a dial-up modem at all?
I know one other way of fixing it that worked for my dad.

If you are using broadband, not a dial-up modem, then go to Control Panel > Select 'Classic View' > Phone and Modem Options > Enter any old Area Code > Go to Modems Tab > Delete everything.

Worked for me, but don't use if you are running a dial-up modem, as you won't be able to access the net anymore.


----------



## Moirae

Hello, I have the same problem with this game, I changed sound settings and I'm using updated version of game+patch and still wont start


----------



## jjwebb123

dude when i goto sounds and audio devices and go through all the properties and advanced settings there is in there and still cant see anything regarding HZ.


----------



## Tiber Septim

That's because you are using XP. As far as I know, it can only be done in Vista.


----------



## McNinja

maybe I should try and find an old XP CD in my house and make a triple boot system on my comp so I can help people with XP better


----------



## timmysmith

i too have installed call of duty world at war. i recently have gotten the ps2-usb controller so i looked forward to playing. yet i get the ubyte4n vertex data message. i have a compaq presario c770us laptop and it should run this game.hat do i do?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Your laptop would be using one of these: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100.
Not designed for gaming, not supported by the game.
You need a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## joker91st

Got the same issue with XP. The screne goes to 800x600 then flashes black and goes back to the desktop.

There is no way that I can see to change any audio setting except in the control pannel, there is a way to bring up sounds and audio properties and you have 2 sliders under performance for the sound card that allows you to adjust sample rate and acceleration. I have tried changing them and received no effect.

Half tempted to type an email straight to Activision and see what that turns up.


----------



## McNinja

look at these specs

Model
Brand COMPAQ
Series Presario
Model C770US
Part# KN986UA#ABA
General
Operating System Windows Vista Home Premium
CPU Type Intel Pentium dual-core T2390(1.86GHz)
Screen 15.4" WXGA
Memory Size 2GB DDR2
Hard Disk 160GB
Optical Drive DVD Super Multi
Graphics Card Intel GMA X3100 - BADD BAD INTEL!
Video Memory shared memory
Communication Modem, LAN and WLAN
Dimensions 14.0" x 10.11" x 1.29-1.58"
Weight 5.71 lbs.
Other Features Kensington MicroSaver lock slot
Power-on password
Accepts 3rd party security lock devices


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834107015

do you have another computer you can use to play this game?


----------



## Bentiii

I have the same problem with my call of duty.
It wont start..
I've tried everything, updated all the drivers, deleted the harddisk and re-installed everything.

Im using windows XP.

Hope there are people out here, who might now the answer !


----------



## ragercker901

i have vista and i have no clue how to get to the sound changing thing. some help would be appreciated.


----------



## McNinja

right click on the sound volume in the system tray

playback devices
go to your device thats the set as the default one then properties of that one
advanced
change the format to 48khz


----------



## miserable

okay...so i just scoured the forum from the original start all the way to this post...has ANY leeway been made regarding call of duty 5: world at war? 

I have windows XP pro, and a dell inspiron (from folks), ati radeon HD 2400 pro vid card, intel core duo 2.33ghz, 8 gigs o ram, and newly installed soundblaster audigy sound card and like 20 gigs of rree HD space

i cannot find anyway to change the audio output in XP via the control panel...it simply does not exist...is tehre anything i need to try?

i start up the game engine and it appears to resize the resolution...and then it just ends...does not load game at all or anything...

am i SOL? is this game not XP compatible?


----------



## Tiber Septim

If you have any Dial-Up modems, disable them.
If you have any USB headsets unplug them.
Make sure that your SoundBlaster is set as the default playback device.


----------



## McNinja

Call of Duty WaW is poorlly made and has a ton of bugs for XP and Vista

does that answer your question

sometimes there's a couple games out there that are rushed to retail and its the consumer who pays for it. I'm not impressed at all with Treyarch.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yep. Infinity Ward are far better developers. 
Wait for COD Modern Warfare 2. That should be good.


----------



## McNinja

Call of Duty WaW isn't Call of Duty 5!

I'm so glad you realized that Raiden16

Im not too sure about you Tiber but this thread is getting kind of messy


----------



## miserable

so far ive tried messing with audio settings
deleted treyarch files
created profile thingys
disabled internal modems
enabled my soundblaster 24 bit audigy
disabled unplugged all usb headsets
these mother f'ers stole 50 bucks from me...this game was supposed to be like therapy...run around...kill people blow **** up...make you feel all happy

now these ******* bastards took 50 somewhat bucks off of me...another 45 for sound card...and i cant even play the game.....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::4-thatsba


----------



## ragercker901

ok this worked for me. just when the black screen comes up. hit escape a bunch of times. the reason the game closes is because of the video in the beginning.


----------



## McNinja

maybe you need a codec?

try K-LIte codec pack
http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/


----------



## miserable

ok installed the codec pack, and still does not work...im fresh out of ideas
do you guys have any other suggestions?
im considering selling the game on ebay to see if i can get some money back....freakin treyarch


----------



## McNinja

@miserable

did you re install directx 9?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

I'd sell it for $40 or so 

take a picture of everything that comes with it (manual CDkey, etc)


----------



## PowerJunkie

This is my 1st post here but it wont be my last, because I promise when I find a fix, I'll come back and post what it was that worked for me.

I've tried everything suggested here. Drivers for AUDIO, VIDEO, and DX were downloaded last night, installed, and re-booted several times. Further, I'm quite experienced with computers and gaming / trouble shooting but I don't claim to be an expert.

My rig:
Vista Ultimate
GeForce 8800GTX (single)
X-Fi Extreme Music
Q6600 
---that about covers the meat of things I think---

When I go to fire up the game the screen goes black for a quick sec, then I get the splash screen then everything freezes. 

Last night I was hitting the power button and re-starting the system to get back to things but I found a simple trick to UN-freeze my system in Vista, it's not earth shattering and I should have known to do this, but maybe this will help someone else??..... I hit CTRL ALT DEL and in the lower right cover select SHUT DOWN. This will take you back to your OS and ask if you really want to, just say no and you have control back. Again, simple I know but maybe this will help someone who is troubleshooting and wont require a reboot every time the game freezes everything up.

2 days ago I emailed tech support and I have not heard back. Their forums are a joke, it's countless people posting the same thing with no one from tech support saying anything back. I think they are leaving the fix up to us??? and once found will include it in a patch?? 

I feel everyone's pain, this is total BS. If I find a fix I promise to come back and share.

Good luck everyone...


----------



## jjwebb123

HEY GUYS I GOT MINE WORKING!!!
i went to the nvidia site and got the latest driver which i did before
but this time it worked.i played about 15 maps and then the same problem again havnt tried again to see what excatly is wrong but i thought i would tell ya's it might help someone
cheers


----------



## PowerJunkie

I too got mine to work, but I'm afraid I wont be of much help.

Initially I was on a fresh install of Vista, all updates including SP1. Installed game, did not work.

Did another fresh install of Vista, all updates including SP1. Installed game and it works, just like it should.

These are fresh installs and fresh driver installs only 1 day apart. The only difference in my system now as it was a day ago is that I have not yet loaded Firefox nor Newsleecher. Besides that, there are no other program install / driver differences that I can put my finger on.

I promised to come back when I got mine to work, but I don't think this will help anyone, sorry. Besides a fresh install of the OS, which isn't for everybody, I don't know what else to say :4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah

at least ya did come back,and report your fix.even though that may not be for everyone it may help some.


----------



## sunbreaker6

it seems that my computer somehow cant read the ******* Game and when I try to install the game it says "inster the disk" or cant read the disk"

I already installed it onece and played singelplayer mode. and when I needed to delete the game and reinstall it . it cant read the CD


----------



## koala

sunbreaker6, this thread has already been solved and is now closed. Your posts have been moved to a new thread - *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/cod5-please-insert-the-cd-348912.html*


----------

